# Cruising & Fishing



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, I know there are some "BlowBoaters" out there, you came to my last session on living aboard. Meeting #2 is Jan. 24, Tuesday at 6PM, West Marine, 3500 Barrancas.
This time we will discuss choosing the boat, boat costs for maintenance, slip rent, fees, etc. & talk about earning $$ while you are cruising. How to enhance your cruising budget - Like catching FISH to eat.
Partying in La Paz


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry that I am gonna miss this one Tom. I'm shopping for a live aboard now. Hopefully will be water bound within a couple of months. Currently looking at a 43' River Queen.


----------

